# [wanna be poll] AOSP which MMS app do you prefer? aokp or cm?



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

which AOSP mms.apk do you guys like? im a fan of the cm aosp mms.apk cause i like as close to pure aosp as possible.. but my problem lies with how it was built/changed. i personally have to change the cm mms picture message to 8mp all the time and get rid of the android emojis in favor of a more 'stockish' look... but it seems a lot of people like the aokp mms for themes and what not.. the reason for my question is cause with my kang of rootbox, i include a upgraded cm aosp mms.apk and was wondering since rootbox is aokp based if i should just mod their app until it gets fixed or just keep my modded cm one? let me know guys!


----------



## superrelaxx (Mar 21, 2012)

I prefer the aokp version. I'm running your rom now and swap the mms out with every upgrade you provide already.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

CM CM CM :lol:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

